# Meridian - Natural Peanut Butter



## Titchy Dan

I am fully aware of the use of natural peanut butter in bodybuilding diets, however it was not untill quite recently I became aware of the reason why shop bought peanut butter (even the organic "natural" on the jar stuff) is bad news. It seems it is all down to the shop brand having palm oil in it which makes it bad fat? Am I correct on this one?

I was pointed in the direction of Holland & barratt and found the Meridian natural peanut butter tubs. I have forgotten the size of the tub but it appeared to be exceptional value for the money.

I was after some feedback on anyone who uses the same brand or anyone who knows of a shop/site that does any other alternative brands.

thanks in advance


----------



## Robbyg

I use that peanut butter mate and its all natural .


----------



## BigTin

i used to buy the meridian brand (but had to stop due to eating the entire tub in a week!) and from what I can remember if was very good value and is 100% pure peanuts. i also found a smooth version in a local health shop along with other pure natural nut butters like cashew butter.

i don't know of any other brands but in terms of ingredients, there is nothing "bad" in it. so get it down you!


----------



## Gumball

I love that stuff.

The almond butter they do is even better but is a fair bit more expensive.


----------



## Shyne

I've used the Meridan brand in the past, but find it a little bland when compared to ones in the supermarket such as Wholearth Crunchy Peanut Butter, but then I guess these versions have hidden nasties, but how bad can they be?


----------



## stevenE

just after buying some Meridian Crunchy Peanut Butter,No added Salt Or Sugar from Holos Foods 1kg Tub for £4.70 seems cheap enough.

Nutritional Information:

per 100g:

Energy 2402kJ/579kcal, Protein 29.6g, Carbohydrate 11.6g (of which sugars 5.9g), Fat 46g Fibre 8.5g, Sodium trace


----------



## hilly

i use meridian best peanut butter going IMO apart from the odd american make but you cant get em here.


----------



## gerg

where's the cheapest place to get almond butter?

*doesn't like peanuts :S


----------



## twin40s

Will have to pop down holland and barratt


----------



## treb92

Is palm oil not mostly mono-unsaturated fat? Good fat?


----------



## fitnessfreak

Just thought I'd say that Meridian also do a cashew nut butter that is quite nice. They even sell in in Tesco (in the Wholefoods section)

http://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/8/xpi59470988.htm


----------



## Wood88

I use this one from tesco:

http://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/6/xpi61745156.htm


----------



## dixie normus

gerg said:


> where's the cheapest place to get almond butter?
> 
> *doesn't like peanuts :S


make your own. All you need is almonds, a little olive oil, a little good salt, and a blender.


----------



## ParaManiac

Titchy Dan said:


> I am fully aware of the use of natural peanut butter in bodybuilding diets, however it was not untill quite recently I became aware of the reason why shop bought peanut butter (even the organic "natural" on the jar stuff) is bad news. It seems it is all down to the shop brand having palm oil in it which makes it bad fat? Am I correct on this one?


Its fine mate and in fact has beneficial properties(do not confuse with palm kernel).I use the Wholeearth brand,which is the one i suspect you are referring to,and the amount of Palm oil added(as an emulsifier)

is negligible anyway.Couple of links

http://www.americanpalmoil.com/palmtruth.html

http://www.wholeearthfoods.com/faqs/#palm


----------



## Shyne

ParaManiac said:


> Its fine mate and in fact has beneficial properties(do not confuse with palm kernel).I use the Wholeearth brand,which is the one i suspect you are referring to,and the amount of Palm oil added(as an emulsifier)
> 
> is negligible anyway.Couple of links
> 
> http://www.americanpalmoil.com/palmtruth.html
> 
> http://www.wholeearthfoods.com/faqs/#palm


I guess I'll stick with Whole earth variety then. Nice one for the links etc :thumb:


----------



## Titchy Dan

Cheers for the quick responses guys. I have been using the wholeearth variety. Think i might try the meridian just to see how I get on. Cant say it`ll be a massive waste of money if it turns out to be duff


----------



## MissBC

I HAVE BEEN IN TO SOOOOOOOOOO MANY H&B trying to find Meridian peanut butter in SMOOOOOTH but they dont friggen do it dam them................

dont do crunchy anymore :ban:


----------



## Littleluke

I love the stuff.. Blended with choc boditronics whey and some skinny cow icecream makes a lovely liquid snickers !! LOL


----------



## ParaManiac

MissBC said:


> I HAVE BEEN IN TO SOOOOOOOOOO MANY H&B trying to find Meridian peanut butter in SMOOOOOTH but they dont friggen do it dam them................
> 
> dont do crunchy anymore :ban:


There ya go MBC :thumbup1:

http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/583126_Meridian_Smooth_Peanut_Butter__No_Salt__1kg_.html


----------



## MissBC

Littleluke said:


> I love the stuff.. Blended with choc boditronics whey and some skinny cow icecream makes a lovely liquid snickers !! LOL


ohhhhhhhhhhhh like our liquid oreo and double deckers on sunday mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm they were LUSH :thumb:

ps - havent dared try the samples yet, im such a creature of habit and im to scared they will be icky :tongue:


----------



## MissBC

ParaManiac said:


> There ya go MBC :thumbup1:
> 
> http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/583126_Meridian_Smooth_Peanut_Butter__No_Salt__1kg_.html


OMG i think i love you :thumb:

missbc goes to STOCK UP


----------



## ParaManiac

MissBC said:


> OMG i think i love you :thumb:
> 
> missbc goes to STOCK UP


You're welcome 

It's a very good company for all sorts of goodies :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

Order Placed

You have successfully placed your order with GoodnessDirect.

WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## ParaManiac

MissBC said:


> Order Placed
> 
> You have successfully placed your order with GoodnessDirect.
> 
> WHOOP WHOOP


Cough cough REPS cough cough... :whistling:


----------



## Lou

Wood88 said:


> I use this one from tesco:
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/6/xpi61745156.htm


It still has salt in it - tastes ok but is very expensive.....Meridian 1 kg tub of Crunchy pb offers much better value for money.....

Unless of course you use Peanut Butter & Co's chocolate chip variety :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

just got my 4 tubs of smooth peanut butter hahahahaha

will report back in a matter or minutes on its quality hahaha


----------

